

CA regulators to Uber: Pay $7.3M fine or cease operations - cgtyoder
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Uber-fined-7-3-million-for-keeping-info-from-6387070.php

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9894532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9894532)

------
noonespecial
I think there's a special name for "fines" you have to pay to keep operating.
Taxes.

When they call it a fine it means its a special tax, just for you, because
they can.

------
applesapl
the choice is obvious. $7.3 M a rounding error of its valuation

